# A posh bird feeder



## Michael. (Oct 20, 2013)

.

A posh bird feeder.



.​


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

That in the garden would be enough to get you on terrorist suspect list these days.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 20, 2013)

Should I stop eating


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 20, 2013)

I wouldn't stop eating those.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm always looking for the "perfect"  bird feeder,  one that the squirrels can't totally empty in 30 seconds!  
It's an on-going challenge.  .. very nice, but that posh feeder above wouldn't work for me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 20, 2013)

We've had several "squirrel Proof" feeders over the years. Liars, one and all. That one pictured wouldn't last an hour.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 20, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> We've had several "squirrel Proof" feeders over the years. Liars, one and all. That one pictured wouldn't last an hour.



*When my bird loving uncle retired, he spent his afternoons guarding his feeders with some sort of sting gun.  It didn't seriously hurt the lil rascals, but enough that his birds could eat in peace for a few hours.    He swears there is no such thing as one that's squirrel proof, as he tried them all.  
*


----------

